
Google’s Super Bowl ad accidentally set off a lot of Google Homes - em3rgent0rdr
http://www.theverge.com/2017/2/5/14517314/google-home-super-bowl-ad-2017
======
joezydeco
Seems like Google's ad agency blew an opportunity to program a custom response
to the Super Bowl ad.

~~~
nodesocket
Can you imagine hearing...

"Thanks for owning Google home. Hope you're enjoying the Super Bowl."

That might freak some people out. ha.

~~~
pawadu
Yeah, it would be fun if all GH devices would simultaneously scream

"Take over procedure started. Exterminate!! Exterminate!!!"

------
johansch
> At some point, some enterprising TV writer or ad jerk is gonna plant an
> “Okay, Google” into some on TV with intent and force everyone to listen to
> Nickelback. Mark my words. This is a massive troll waiting to happen.

This kind of already happened:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9869797](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9869797)

"Toyota ad hijacks Siri to switch off iPhones while driving"

------
mcpherrinm
How Amazon prevents commercials from triggering Alexa:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/amazonecho/comments/5oer2u/i_may_ha...](https://www.reddit.com/r/amazonecho/comments/5oer2u/i_may_have_found_how_amazon_prevents_the_echo/)

------
ocdtrekkie
The solution is simple: Let people pick their own hotword/phrase. Saying "okay
Google" is incredibly awkward, and back when I wore Glass, I found "okay
Glass" (where this format came from) equally awkward. Especially in public.

~~~
megadethz
I believe the technical reason is that the wake word "ok google" is processed
offline.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
It's not only entirely possible to process any arbitrary phrase offline, it's
entirely possible to process all speech on the device offline. That's just not
conducive to Google's data collection-based business model.

